# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Hair Loss Video Q&A | Have Your Questions Answered by American Hair Loss Association

## tbtadmin

Baldtruthtalk.com the official online message forum of American Hair Loss Association, The International Alliance of Hair Restoration Surgeons and The Bald Truth Radio Show, is proud to announce the launch of the first and only Video Q&#38;A consumer/patient forum dedicated to the education and empowerment of hair loss sufferers around the world. Never before have hair [...]

More...

----------

